# Muse (Harddiskrecording) funktioniert nicht



## marcoX (5. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiss, das ist jetzt eine ev. exotische Frage, aber vieleicht hat jemand
schon Erfahrung damit!

Ich habe mit Yast (SuSE 9.1) *muse* installiert und dies scheint auch im Menü auf,
aber wenn ich den Sequenzer starten möchte passiert gar nichts!

Im Terminal eingegeben, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:
*open projectfile: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
no JACK audio server found
NO Config File </home/marco/.MusE>
ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1155snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: Das 
Gerät oder die Ressource ist belegt
ALSA: device <hw:0> open error: Das Gerät oder die Ressource ist belegt
WARNING: Cannot lock memory:: Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt
cannot open rtc clock /dev/rtc: Keine Berechtigung*

Wenn ich muse dann unter root starte, erscheint folgendes:
*Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
Xlib: Invalid XDM-AUTHORIZATION-1 key (failed key comparison)
muse: cannot connect to X server :0.0*

hmm ...
Was läuft denn da falsch? JACK audio server ist scheinbar installiert!

Für eine Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Schöne Grüße
Marco


----------



## imweasel (5. September 2004)

marcoX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Im Terminal eingegeben, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:
> *open projectfile: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
> no JACK audio server found
> NO Config File </home/marco/.MusE>
> ...


Also ich wenn ich *muse* starte bekomme ich zwar auch (fast die gleichen) Fehlermeldungen, aber dennoch startet es und funktioniert.


> Wenn ich muse dann unter root starte, erscheint folgendes:
> *Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
> Xlib: Invalid XDM-AUTHORIZATION-1 key (failed key comparison)
> muse: cannot connect to X server :0.0*



Gehen wir davon aus du meldest dich am Xserver als user *marco* an und machst dann in der console ein *su*

```
marco@suse# xhost localhost
localhost being added to access control list
marco@suse# su
suse# muse &
```
Dann sollte zumindest diese Fehlermeldung weg sein.


----------



## marcoX (5. September 2004)

Hi,

also ich hab das mal so gemacht!
Aber die Fehlermeldungen bleiben die selben und nichts passiert!


----------

